# How much do you feed your 5/6 month old.....



## kgiff

Different Natural Balance's have different levels of protein (and probably different caloric values). My 8 month old get 2-2 1/2 cups a day (depending on how much training we do).


----------



## lgnutah

At that age I fed on the high side of the range of suggested amounts to feed. As he got older, I dropped to the low side. At one time, he ate almost 6 cups, (fed over 3 feedings). (I fed Nutro Natural Choice L&R)
At about 2 1/2 years, I cut down to 4 cups as his weight was moving up above 80 lb. (He has never been a real high energy dog). 
I started feeding him Nutro Ultra about a year ago when the Nutro formula I had used wasn't available anymore. The Ultra had a recommendation for feeding amount that was less than the other type. Now he is almost 4 years, and I feed him 3 cups a day. He probably weighs 75 lb.


----------



## cannondog

We started feeding Cannon 4 cups of food around 5-6 months...two in the morning and two at night...this is when we switched him from three times a day feedings to twice. He eats large breed puppy wellness food. So far it seems to be the right amount...I really think it depends on how active your dog is though. Cannon isn't over active, but he does get at least an hour of play almost every day at the dog park or with the neighbor dogs. It also depends on how many treats you feed your dog too - if you feed lots of treats you probably want to cut back on the food more. I think just watch what your dog looks like, and how it is eating.


----------



## windfair

We are feeding Ranger, who is also about 5 1/2 months, 1 1/2 cups of Purina Pro Plan three times a day. The Vet said he looks good and is at a good weight. He is a big boy though, compared to our Golden girl, he weighs about 50 pounds already. He doesn't get any real treats, we just give him some of his kibble and he will do ANYTHING for those few extra pieces. At Puppy Kindergarten, the tasted his first real treats, from the trainer and other members of the class, so he sort of has a "puppy binge" day when we go there because he earns lots of extra treats. My husband and I talked about transitioning him to two meals a day soon, but it will be hard, he has an internal food alarm clock, and since he isn't heavy we will probably keep him on three feedings a day for a while longer.


----------



## KodyBear

Thank you so much for your time and input! You have all been a big help in answering some questions.


----------



## Tinsley

I was giving Roo similar amounts to these that have been posted. One thing though, I thought I would feed him to what he would eat as a better guideline, and I cut him down a bit in food, and he didn't seem hungry but he did get a bit more defined in areas, so now I have upped it again, but it does work well by looking at the shape of your pup and how he grows!


----------

